# Tyne and wear I.H.S next meeting 27/11/11



## wrxadz (Mar 22, 2007)

new thread for next months meeting.

thanks to all who attended last months meeting and helped us celebrate our one year anniversary (to all those who thought we wouldnt last that long :Na_Na_Na_Na hope the you all enjoyed the beer and pizzas good thinking Tara :notworthy: once the details of next months meet have been finalized i will post all the relevant info on this thread.


cheers 

Adam


----------



## krox2008 (Aug 9, 2009)

i was defo a good night:2thumb:


----------



## wrxadz (Mar 22, 2007)

little bump

and a msg to barry if you can pm me with any news on the Birmingham trip id appreciate it.

cheers Adam


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

krox2008 said:


> i was defo a good night:2thumb:


its always a good night!!!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

I'll try and get to this one, there is something that needs to be discussed regarding possible illegal activity and protected species. I was recently forwarded an email offering such a species, I think as IHS branches we should not tolerate any form of possible criminal activity. I will be raising this at our branch also next week. If I cant get there I will forward the details to Tara.


----------



## wrxadz (Mar 22, 2007)

thanks Kevin ill see your there if you can make it, i also agree totally the trading of endangered and illegal species should not be taken lightly, not only does it damage the hobby and fuel the fire for the naysayers who say we shouldn't keep any reptile it also does untold damage to the preservation of reptiles in the wild.

for those of you enquiring about the Birmingham trip i am still yet to hear from barry regarding this matter im sure he is just busy, if i still havnt heard from him by this Sunday i will officially announce a cancellation and full refunds will be given. 

thanks Adam


----------



## slithering pets (Oct 30, 2010)

Whens there going to be a meeting on Royal Morphs? a one on carpet pythons would be good aswell :2thumb: hint hint nudge nudge wink wink, just i see theres not been a topic announced for this months meeting....yet :whistling2:


----------



## wrxadz (Mar 22, 2007)

Still not heard nothing from barry so i am afraid i will have to announce the cancellation of the Birmingham trip i apologize to all those who have been looking forward to going obviously refunds will be offered to those who payed there deposit.

We did do a royal morph talk a while back but i am sure we are due another one and i have a few new bits and pieces to show off. we could also do a talk on carpets.

we have nothing planned as of yet so why not put it to the vote.

post your suggestions for the next meet in this thread and we will have a vote in the next few days.:2thumb:


----------



## mispentyouth (Jul 4, 2007)

why not do something on habitat e.g lighting , heating live/fake plants etc i can offer a bit of advice on lighting and live plants custodians etc if anyones intrested


----------



## slithering pets (Oct 30, 2010)

my vote goes to royals, 

i too have added some new morphs its going to be very hard choosing what to bring if royals are chosen as the topic.


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

Any decisions upon the next meet' topic?


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

is the meeting still on?


----------



## slithering pets (Oct 30, 2010)

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> Any decisions upon the next meet' topic?





xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> is the meeting still on?


Im still hoping to come

As theres no topic announced.......

if i do make it, il bring a few of my royals :2thumb: cant have a reptile meeting without something to talk about :2thumb: maybes a nice spider, one of my pastels, a fire, and i might bring bertha my humungous female normal  its not often you see royals her size : victory: then again i might bring other morphs instead :mf_dribble:, you will have to wait and see.


----------



## wrxadz (Mar 22, 2007)

ok seen as there is only a couple of ideas and I don't need much of an excuse to get my royals out royal morphs it is then all other suggestions will be considered for the next meeting.

so bring your royals in normals, morphs we wanna see them all, we will also have a few royal nuts there so if you think you have a morph but arnt sure we can tell you (then try and buy it from you:whistling2. 

see you there 27/11/11 6pm

cheers Adam


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

It is meet day :notworthy:

Looking forward to seeing the royals.


----------



## SKD (Apr 5, 2011)

tazzyasb said:


> It is meet day :notworthy:
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the royals.


And a crested I hope:2thumb:


----------



## wrxadz (Mar 22, 2007)

great meeting tonight thanks to all who turned up, hope i didnt bore you to much i know i can bang on a bit when talking royals:blush:

there will be no meeting in December due to Christmas pandemonium the next meeting will be held at team reptiles on the 29th January 2012 6pm. me and tara will hopefully have a six month plan sorted for the up coming year, all details will be announced on a new thread as they are finalized but until then if i dont see you have a merry Christmas and a happy new year.

cheers Adam


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

sorry i didnt make this meet


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> sorry i didnt make this meet


We will forgive you this once Jon, any news on the new arrival or are you still being kept waiting?


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

tazzyasb said:


> We will forgive you this once Jon, any news on the new arrival or are you still being kept waiting?


I'm in hospital as we speak, seeing if emma can be induced within the next few days. She was due on the 23rd.
On the otherhand, our entire heating and fire system got condemed yesterday, and trying to get the landlord to fix it is proving as hard as sexing a hatching crestie


----------



## wrxadz (Mar 22, 2007)

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> I'm in hospital as we speak, seeing if emma can be induced within the next few days. She was due on the 23rd.
> On the otherhand, our entire heating and fire system got condemed yesterday, and trying to get the landlord to fix it is proving as hard as sexing a hatching crestie


oh dear sounds like you got your hands full at the moment. hope all goes well and keep us posted on your little bundle of joy.


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

thank you, and ill keep you all updated


----------



## mispentyouth (Jul 4, 2007)

As there is no meeting this month i was thinking we could have an unofficial meeting in a pub some where and have a few drinks and a laugh if anyone fancies it . Call it a christmas night out:beer8::beer8::beer8:


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

mispentyouth said:


> As there is no meeting this month i was thinking we could have an unofficial meeting in a pub some where and have a few drinks and a laugh if anyone fancies it . Call it a christmas night out:beer8::beer8::beer8:


thats a great idea!!!


----------



## krox2008 (Aug 9, 2009)

mispentyouth said:


> As there is no meeting this month i was thinking we could have an unofficial meeting in a pub some where and have a few drinks and a laugh if anyone fancies it . Call it a christmas night out:beer8::beer8::beer8:


sounds like a plan to me:2thumb:


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

whos going to arrange it?


----------



## mispentyouth (Jul 4, 2007)

How about 6pm on sunday the 18th at the union rooms newcastle


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

mispentyouth said:


> How about 6pm on sunday the 18th at the union rooms newcastle


sounds like a plan to me...


----------



## Knight Pinky (Oct 4, 2010)

count me in  been a while since went their, need an excuse to go


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

I am up for going out for a drink and Sunday the 18th would suit me too:no1:


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

Someone should make a new thread about this...?


----------



## chapmand (Feb 3, 2011)

oh just seen this....count me in aswel finish work at 2 that day aswel :2thumb:


----------



## SKD (Apr 5, 2011)

i'll not be there as I am at a Christmas meet for Astra Owners Club - North East, which I organised so I feel I kinda have to show up.


----------



## chapmand (Feb 3, 2011)

is this deffiantly happening then? or atleast meeting somewhere.


----------



## satre08 (Aug 10, 2009)

yep count me and lewis in! :flrt:


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

Just to keep everyone updated there's a new thread for the next meeting of the Tyne and Wear IHS. Meeting starts at 6pm held at Team Reptiles and we will be talking about garter snakes.


----------

